# Canadian and Buckboard Bacons



## pops6927 (Jul 2, 2018)

Made up some Canadian and Buckboard bacon, with breakfast sausage patties from the trim.  Two half loins and two pork shoulder blade roasts, boned out, the top of the blades put into sausage and the underblades put into buckboard.

Cured it (did an Article on the curing process, called "The Art Of The Curing Brine") and smoked it, then sliced it all today.  Some photos I didn't get included in the Article (converted it too soon).




















Now doesn't that look just wonderful?  And, unlike a dried out pork chop, it is just as juicy and tender as it could be!

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ams/the-art-of-the-curing-brine.10199/


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 2, 2018)

I really want to take a crack at back bacon(Canadian bacon). Mostly because I -love- the UK style bacon... but how much fat does a loin need on it to be used for bacon?

Looks good Pops. Making me hungry..


----------



## motocrash (Jul 2, 2018)

Gorgeous pops.They were pretty damn even in temp for the size differences.


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 2, 2018)

Beautiful bacon!  

Mike


----------



## crazzycajun (Jul 2, 2018)

I got to try this soon


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 2, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I really want to take a crack at back bacon(Canadian bacon). Mostly because I -love- the UK style bacon... but how much fat does a loin need on it to be used for bacon?
> 
> Looks good Pops. Making me hungry..



For me, no fat is too much!  After many strokes, I avoid all the fat possible, making Canadian bacon ideal for eating for me!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 3, 2018)

Looking good Pops!
You are the bacon king!
Al


----------

